# getting the 3320 ready for 2013/2014 winter



## willis923 (Nov 17, 2013)

getting her all serviced up, mower deck off, greased, painted and new blades installed. 


then we took the loader off (for now) so we could do the fuel filters and an oil change.. 




tomorrow were going to try to tackle the hydraulic fluid and filters. then maybe later in the week or next weekend we're going to start mounting the snowblower


----------

